# New Tank Full of fish



## Kewood (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello everyone. Im new. Our family has started a 40 gallon tank with Cichlids in it. We have been buying from a breeder and not the pet store. I know you are not suppose to mix African's with American. I've bought them all as african's but want to make sure. I don't know all the real term for them. But here we go. I have 9 different types. Kenyi, Taiwan reef, elec yellow, Jewels, Gallalie reef, Mara rock, Johannie, "pinks", and an older unknown to which maybe we can find out. The pink one is mean. Is he African? From what I see he might be an albino or a pink convict. Any help? Don't know how to attach pic. New here


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

true you do not mix them, I do large CA cichlids but allot to African here. make a photobucket account to post pics, its free, just upload the pics and then pick the pic you want to post and cut and past the IMG link on the right of pic showing and post in the box. IMG will be the bottom box.


----------



## Kewood (Sep 10, 2013)

The pink one. Will he get along with the restof mine in the future


----------



## Kewood (Sep 10, 2013)

And this blue one we have had for a while. We got him from a pet store. He survived the old tank. He was the only one to survive. Now we have a bigger better newer tank. And take good care of it. What is he?


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Kewood said:


> And this blue one we have had for a while. We got him from a pet store. He survived the old tank. He was the only one to survive. Now we have a bigger better newer tank. And take good care of it. What is h


Hard to tell for certain from this picture. Looks like Cyrtocara Moorii aka "Blue Dolphin". If you can post a better picture showing a good side shot of the entire fish we can give you a positive ID.

The other "pink" fish is a central American Cichlid I believe. Not my specialty, but I think it is a some variant of a severum? Someone else will probably chime in. I do know that CA cichlids have different water parameter requirements than African cichlids, so it may be tough to keep them together in the same tank successfully.


----------



## Kewood (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok so the rest of my tank are all African right? The pink ones I guess aren't. I'm assuming they will not get along with the rest. But yes this blue one was I believe called "blue dolphin". Is it African? Will it be ok with the rest if my tank? He seems to be in so far. They have only been in there for two weeks. No deaths yet. But the pink one is mean and I have him in a net basket and trying to decided what we should do. All 26 fish of 9 types are all young. Two gallalie's are even only barely 1' long. Um living this new pet hobby and want the bes







t outcome. Here is that picture of the blue unknown.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

You have too many fish that will outgrow the tank and not the proper stocking of types of Africans to have a successful tank. Unfortunately a 40g is not the appropriate size for most Malawi cichlids. Post the dimensions of your tank and we can help you better with stocking. Your tank will probably only be good for one to two species of fish.

The pink one is definitely not Malawi so I would return him. The Kenyi are too aggressive for your small tank and should be returned. The Taiwan Reef will grow too large. The jewels will kill off everything if they are a Male/Female pair once they spawn. The Gallalie? (Gallireya?) reef and Mara Rock we need pictures of to properly identify. The johanni is also a more aggressive species and needs a larger tank. The blue dolphin will also get way too large for your tank.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

" Pink " looks like a Pink Convict to me,a Central American cichlid that doesn't play very nice with Africans :lol: . if i'm right she is going to do some major damage if you let her loose. Good Luck!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> You have too many fish that will outgrow the tank and not the proper stocking of types of Africans to have a successful tank. Unfortunately a 40g is not the appropriate size for most Malawi cichlids. Post the dimensions of your tank and we can help you better with stocking. Your tank will probably only be good for one to two species of fish.
> 
> The pink one is definitely not Malawi so I would return him. The Kenyi are too aggressive for your small tank and should be returned. The Taiwan Reef will grow too large. The jewels will kill off everything if they are a Male/Female pair once they spawn. The Gallalie? (Gallireya?) reef and Mara Rock we need pictures of to properly identify. The johanni is also a more aggressive species and needs a larger tank. The blue dolphin will also get way too large for your tank.


Agree with this.


----------



## Kewood (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok. I'm getting rid of the pink ones. For sure. The rest seem to be ok so far. I figured I wouldn't have the perfect match for my tank. But just starting out down this road. We were thinking of trading up to a 55 gallon. Our tank is 38x18x15.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

38" wide x 18" deep by 15" tall? Is it a rectangle?

All africans do not mix. Kenyi and Johannii need at least a 75G tank (48" x 18")


----------



## Kewood (Sep 10, 2013)

It's 36 long. 18 tall and 15 deep. I'm sure it's a little small for,some fish. Do these few types need rectangular tanks only? Or can they be put in a tall oval style tank? I'm going to see how these all do together and maybe get a bigger tank. Live and learn. And I'm learning. Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You need a tank with a large footprint. 4' minimum.

If this breeder knows you're putting all the fish in this small aquarium, I would stop taking any further advise from them.


----------



## SonicsDC25 (Jul 29, 2013)

As everyone has stated, the took is rather small, ESPECIALLY with 9 different types of cichlids in there O_O With a 40g, you should only have 1, maybe 2 different species in the tank.


----------

